# Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?



## kleeblatt11 (14. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend alle zusammen,
ich habe mir letztens in meinen Teich einen Druckfilter eingebaut. Nun habe ich die Frage, wie lange dieser denn laufen muss?
Bis jetzt habe ich ihn immer 12h am Tag laufen lassen.

gruß Kleeblatt


----------



## Thomy67 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hallo... kleeblatt....

 24 std. durchlaufen lassen, bei abschaltung und ohne Sauerstoffzufuhr, 
sterben die Bakterien jedesmal wieder ab und du spühlst sie  in den Teich.

Es werden sich bestimmt noch andere dazu stellung nehmen.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Bakterien im Druckfilter? Ich dachte, diese arbeiten anders, also rein mechanisch.


----------



## Thomy67 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

ähm.. ist möglich dachte in den Filtermedien im DF siedeln sie sich auch an:?

falls ich mich irre  sorry 

doch auf Profis warten


----------



## Aqua0403 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hallo,
der Filter MUSS immer laufen, also aufjedenfall wenn du Fische drinne hast und wenn der Filter noch eine UVC Lampe hat, hat die UVC Lampe bereits nach 5 Tagen die Leuchtkraft verloren nach dem ganzen An- und Ausschalten.

Gruß Emre


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



> ... und wenn der Filter noch eine UVC Lampe hat, hat die UVC Lampe bereits nach 5 Tagen die Leuchtkraft verloren nach dem ganzen An- und Ausschalten.


:? Nach fünf mal einschalten?

Dann stelle ich mal die Frage: Wie funktioniert ein Druckfilter?


----------



## Nori (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Über die Laufzeit des Filters möchte ich nichts sagen - ich halte es seit vielen Jahren anders als die meisten hier.
ABER: Die Ammen-Märchen mit dem Verschleißen durch das tägliche An-und Ausschalten sollten doch mal aus der Welt geschafft werden.
Die UVC-Leuchtmittel sind im Prinzip allesamt nichts anderes als eine Neon-Lampe - alle haben Vorschaltgeräte bzw. Starter.
Ein Leuchtmitel soll sowieso nach den Herstellerangaben für die Betriebsstunden gewechselt werden - geht eine Neonlampe in einer Werkstatt kaputt weil sie an 300 Arbeitstagen einmal Morgens angeschaltet und Abends abgeschaltet wird - NEIN.
Das Teil geht früher kaputt, wenn ich alle 10 Minuten ein-und ausschalte (wie es übrigens bei jeder Lampe so ist)
Der Verschleiß einer UVC kommt von den Betriebsstunden - meine UVC läuft auch über Zeitschaltuhr und kaputt gegangen ist dabei noch nie was - und da ich in einem Jahr die Betriebsstunden nicht erreiche, läuft meine Lampe 2 Jahre bevor gewechselt wird! 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Moin´
Ich lasse meinen Filter 24h stunden laufen bis zum nächsten Winter !
Aber ich würde von einem Druckfilter abstand nehmen !
Ich habe letztes Jahr auch einen genutzt !
Jetzt habe ich einen 4 Kammernfilter damit hab ich mehr erfolg !


----------



## graubart48 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Moin Kleeblatt,
mit einem Druckfilter kenne ich mich nicht aus.Mein Filter (Marke Eigenbau  ) läuft 24Std an 365Tagen.
schönen Sonntag
Erwin


----------



## TorstenR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Höchst interessant das die Meisten schreiben das sie 24h durchlaufen lassen aber keinerlei stichhaltige Begründung angeben. Wie lange dauert es denn bis die Bakterien absterben? Wenn sie so schnell absterben, aber viel länger brauchen um heranzuwachsen, dann habe ich ja auf meinen BioBalls gar keine Bakterien und auch noch nie welche gehabt. Warum ist dann aber mein Wasser bei Laufzeiten von 07:00-22:00Uhr glasklar und der Teich seit wochenlangen Überbesatz topfit, die Pflanzen wachsen, die Algen sind seit dem aktiven filtern verschwunden und das sogar ohne UVC?


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Servus Stefan

Ein Filter entfernt Grobstoffe und/oder wandelt mit Hilfe der Bakterien Nitrit in Nitrat um ...

Deshalb der 24/7/365 - Lauf ....

Über die Lebenszeit der Bakterien streiten sich die Geister ... langläufig wird von 2 Std. gesprochen ...



> Warum ist dann aber mein Wasser bei Laufzeiten von 07:00-22:00Uhr glasklar ....


Weil du einen guten Vorabscheider/Grobfilter hast



> .... und der Teich seit wochenlangen Überbesatz topfit, ...


Topfit ist ein relativer Begriff ... absolute Zahlen (Messwerte) wären besser 



> ... die Pflanzen wachsen, die Algen sind seit dem aktiven filtern verschwunden und das sogar ohne UVC?


Das wird am Wachstum der Pflanzen im Moment liegen ... ist nix mehr (Nitrat) für die Algen über ...



> Höchst interessant das die Meisten schreiben das sie 24h durchlaufen lassen aber keinerlei stichhaltige Begründung angeben.



In der Ruhezeit deines Filters wird sich wieder Nitrit bilden .... dies wird wieder in der Laufzeit abgebaut .... das Spiel beginnt von neuem ...usw.; auf lange Sicht wird dies den Fischen nicht gut bekommen 

Reicht diese Begründung


----------



## VolkerN (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Brenner schrieb:


> [...]Warum ist dann aber mein Wasser bei Laufzeiten von 07:00-22:00Uhr glasklar und der Teich seit wochenlangen Überbesatz topfit, die Pflanzen wachsen, die Algen sind seit dem aktiven filtern verschwunden und das sogar ohne UVC?



Herzlichen Glueckwunsch  ...das liegt daran dass das Zusammenwirken aller Parameter bei dir im Teich grad stimmt. ...das sagt allerdings nichts ueber das Vorhandensein oder das Ueberleben der fuer einen optimalen Filtereinsatz vorhandenen Bakterien aus. 

Letztlich ists aber bei deinem Teich auch nicht wirklich wichtig weil so wie es grad ist scheints ja optimal fuer dieses Biotop zu sein. Dies setzt aber voraus das die gemessenen Wasserwerte tatsaechlich okay sind ("glasklares Wasser" allein ist etwas zu unpraezise  ). Eine Pauschalauskunft laesst sich bei nem Teich in Zusammenhang mit dem Ein-/Ausschalten des Filters oder der UVC sicher nicht machen da die Teiche zu individuell sind. 

Was beispielsweise die UV angeht bietet die Fa. Soell ein System an das die UV-Lampe tageslichtabhaengig ein- und ausschaltet um die Naehrstoffzufuhr der Fadenalgen durch die von der UV liquidierten Schwebealgen / Kleinstlebewesen zu verringern ...und zwar zu der Tageszeit in der sich die Fadenalgen am staerksten entwickeln. Ein sicherlich interessanter Ansatz. Wobei ich mich frage ob man fuer diese Funktion nicht auch einen einfachen Daemmerungssensor vom Baumarkt oder Elektronikversender verwenden koennte 


Ich verwende einen Vliesfilter und bin davon ueberzeugt das ein gutes Vlies bei durchlaufendem Filter (zumindestens fuer meinen Teich) die beste Loesung ist. Im Teich befinden sich die Schwebstoffe durch die Stroemung staendiger Bewegung ...sie sinken langsam ab und landen bestenfalls in der am Grund liegenden Pumpe und werden dann in den Filter transportiert. Wird dieser kontinuierliche Prozess unterbrochen landen Schwebstoffe/Ausscheidungen auf dem Boden ...sammeln sch dort bei abgeschaltetem Filter als Naehrstoffe an und werden nach erneutem Einschalten des Filters bzw. der Pumpe nicht abtransportiert. Je mehr Naehrstoffe im Teich verbleiben umso mehr muss durch die Pflanzen abgebaut werden.


----------



## pyro (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Bei mir lief auch noch nie ein Filter 24h am Tag durch bei bestem Ergebnis... 

Spricht etwas dagegen einen Bachlauf/Filter von zwei Pumpen zu speisen - eine grosse, eine kleine - und die grosse Pumpe nur 12h laufen zu lassen?

Ich hab ja nur tagsüber was davon...


----------



## TorstenR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Danke Volker, danke Helmut.

Messtreifen und Tabletten habe ich vom Pool jede Menge. Muss mal schauen ob da auch die passenden Werte für den Teich bei sind. Normalerweise messe ich im laufenden Betrieb nur alle 2 Wochen PH Wert und Chlor mit Tabletten. Die Streifendinger, die alles mögliche messen können, sind mir eigentlich zu ungenau.

Trotzt allen würde ich gerne wissen was sich denn da normalerweise für Bakterien ansiedeln und wer getestet hat, bzw. wo es genau steht wie schnell die Bakterien in der Umgebung wachsen bzw. sich ansiedeln und wann und wie schnell sie wirklich kaputt gehen. Ich nehme mal an das das irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwie schon einmal gemessen, getrackt und veröffentlicht hat, oder?


@Pyro:
Du willst also ingesamt 24h Betrieb, nur wenn du nicht da bist mit weniger Durchlauf und Stromverbrauch.
Wenn Helmut mit der Bakterientheorie recht hat sollte es dann bei dir dicke ausreichen weil ja die Dauerdurchströmung gegeben ist.



Ich bin jedenfalls froh das die Fische und __ Frösche munter zu sein scheinen. Leider komme ich nur am WE dazu mich mal in Ruhe an den Teich zu setzen und abzuschalten. Dazu warten noch 3 dicke Baumstümpfe ausgegraben zu werden und eine Terasse will gebaut werden. Wird mal langsam Zeit das die 40 Jahre bis zur Rente (die es dann eh nicht mehr gibt) um sind oder mal ein Lottogewinn (wenn man mal spielen würde) erscheint ;-)


----------



## koifischfan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



> Trotzt allen würde ich gerne wissen was sich denn da normalerweise für Bakterien ansiedeln und wer getestet hat, bzw. wo es genau steht wie schnell die Bakterien in der Umgebung wachsen bzw. sich ansiedeln und wann und wie schnell sie wirklich kaputt gehen. Ich nehme mal an das das irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwie schon einmal gemessen, getrackt und veröffentlicht hat, oder?


Man könnte einen Abstrich machen und unter dem Mikroskop die Bakterien zählen. Das Ganze wieder holt man alle halbe Stunde.


----------



## TorstenR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Irgend jemand wird so etwas schon ein Mal gemacht haben oder woher kommt sonst die Annahme des Zeitraums von den genannten 2h?


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2609

Ansonsten einfach mal Google anwerfen ... da findet man schon eine ganze Menge ... aber selten eine Zeitangabe ... Fakt scheint aber zu sein, dass die "Kollegen" nach einiger Zeit absterben ...


----------



## TorstenR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Danke für den Link, auch wenn es ebenso wenig weiter hilft ;-)


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Die für die meisten Anwendungen am Teich nötigen Bakterien, brauchen Sauerstoff zum arbeiten. Ist wenig Sauerstoff da, wird wenig abgebaut. Ist keiner über einen längeren Zeitraum (Stunden) vorhanden, sterben sie ab und werden durch anaerobe ersetzt. Dabei entstehen zusätzlich giftige Faulgase.
Auf jeden Fall den Druckfilter 24h laufen lassen. Ich hatte auch mal einen an meinem alten Teich. Ein Stromausfall über Nacht hat 2/3 der Koi das Leben gekostet.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## TorstenR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hab einen Durchlauffilter. Wieviele Stunden sind denn ein "längerer Zeitraum"?


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Also bei mir läuft der Filter das ganze Jahr durch ... im Winter hält er die Wasseroberfläche teils offen. Bis vor einigen Wochen hatte ich eine ca. 15 Jahre alte Pumpe im Einsatz, vieeel zu klein, aber hat trotzdem irgendwie funktioniert. Der Filterkorb mit Material (30x30cm oder so) befand sich direkt an der Pumpe unter Wasser.

Soooooooooooviel Strom verbrauchen die Pumpen jetzt auch nicht, oder? Gibts nen Vergleich PC vs. Teichpumpe? :shock  Oder anders gefragt: Warum sollte man die Pumpe ausschalten?

Wieviel Liter fasst denn Dein Filter?


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Brenner schrieb:


> Wieviele Stunden sind denn ein "längerer Zeitraum"?


Sind in dem wenige Bakterien und ein großes Volumen, reicht das O² wohl ein paar Stunden. Ein Druckfilter hat normalerweise ein sehr kleines Volumen und nach 2 Stunden sollten die meisten tot sein. Um das festzustellen hilft ein Sauerstofftest.
Unter 1,5 mg/ Liter fangen die anaeroben und meist nicht erwünschten Bakterien an die Oberhand zu gewinnen und verdrängen die Aeroben.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## TorstenR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Doc schrieb:


> Soooooooooooviel Strom verbrauchen die Pumpen jetzt auch nicht, oder?



46W zieht meine Kleine. Ansonsten liegen wir im Sommerbetrieb eh bei ca. 40kWh/Tag, da sind dann die 1,1kWh/Tag für die Pumpe im 24h Einsatz auch nicht so gravierend.




Doc schrieb:


> Wieviel Liter fasst denn Dein Filter?


Wenn ich mich mit den Maßen nicht verrechnet habe so ca. 80Liter, ist ja nur ein kleiner Filter.


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Bakterien im Druckfilter? Ich dachte, diese arbeiten anders, also rein mechanisch.



was nun? gibt es doch Bakis im DF 

was eine einfache Frage so auslösen kann von *kleeblatt*  ;-) :beten


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hmm .. habe noch folgendes gefunden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18754

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichforum/teich-fragen-und-antworten/index.htm

Im Video von Oase:

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...t]=233&cHash=41e63ad2e28eb90734337df183622b9d

ist die Rede von Mikroorganismen / Bakterien ...

Ich glaube, man weiß es nicht so genau ...


----------



## scholzi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hi Leute
klar gibts in Druckfiltern Bakterien...!
Warum sollte es dort keine geben?


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> ähm.. ist möglich dachte in den Filtermedien im DF siedeln sie sich auch an:?
> 
> falls ich mich irre  sorry
> 
> doch auf Profis warten



den war mein Gedankengang schon richtig 

thx scholzi


----------



## Doppellhelix (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> In der Ruhezeit deines Filters wird sich wieder Nitrit bilden .... dies wird wieder in der Laufzeit abgebaut .... das Spiel beginnt von neuem ...usw.; auf lange Sicht wird dies den Fischen nicht gut bekommen



Das bezweifel ich stark.

Wie sieht denn der Stickstoffkreislauf aus?

Ich erklärs mal (grob) am Verfahrensweg einer Kläranlage. Die Prozesse in einer Kläranlage sollten eigentlich die gleichen sein, wie in einem Gartenteich. Nur das dort die Prozesse optimiert worden sind.

Stickstoff gelangt hauptsächlich ins Wasser durch Harnstoff (CH4N2O). aus menschlichen Urin (oder in diesem Fall durch Fischexkremente).
Auf dem Weg zur Kläranlage wandelt sich der Harnstoff durch Bakterien im Kanal zu Ammonium (NH4+) um.
Die Kläranlage hat nun in Ihren Becken Bakterien. Diese Bakterien fressen den ganzen Tag Dreck weg (Kohlenstoff). Um das zu machen, werden spezielle Becken belüftet. Dabei geschieht nebenbei noch was anderes. Das Ammonium wandelt sich über Nitrat (NO3-) zu Nitrit (NO2-).
Dieses Wasser pumpt man nun in Becken, wo kein gelöster Sauerstoff vorhanden ist. Die Bakterien benötigen aber den Sauerstoff, um zu leben. Es bleibt ihnen keine andere Wahl, als an den Sauerstoff vom Nitrat/Nitrition zu gehen. Diesen atmen sie weg. Übrig bleibt gasförmiger Stickstoff, der in die Atmosphäre ausgast.

Nitrit ist übrigens ziemlich reaktiv. D.h. es reagiert sehr schnell. Deshalb hat eine Kläranlage auch kaum Nitrit in ihrem Wasser.

Was bedeutet das nun für deinen Druckfilter?

Wenn der Druckfilter ausgeschaltet wird, so kommt kein Sauerstoffreiches Wasser in den Filter. Das zuvor gebildete Nitrat/Nitrit wird also von den Bakterien zu Stickstoff umgewandelt.
Nitrit wirst du also nicht mehr im Filter haben.

Sterben die Bakterien ab? Ja. Bestimmt werden einige absterben. Aber es gibt genug davon. Es gibt Bakterien, die andere Bakterien fressen. Es gibt Bakterien, die kommen ohne Sauerstoff aus, andere nur mit. Wieder andere ist es völlig egal und andere sterben sogar bei Kontakt mit Sauerstoff.

Wieviel Wasser hast du nun in einem Druckfilter? 40 - 50 Liter. Das ist nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was du an Volumen im Gartenteich hast. Selbst wenn alle kapuitt gingen (was sie mit Sicherheit nicht tun), so kommen am nächsten Tag wieder neue Bakterien hinzu.
Viele Bakterien sind in der Lage, bei schlechten Umweltbedingungen sich zurückzuziehen. Sie bilden Sporen. Sobald die Bedingungen wieder stimmen, fangen sie wieder mit ihrer Arbeit an. Fressen und Vermehren.

Bakterien sind echt wichtig. Auch in nem Filter. Aber man sollte hier doch nicht dramatisieren.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Servus Helix

Meines Wissens wird zuerst Ammonium durch Nitrosomonas zu Nitrit und dann erst durch Nitrobacter zu Nitrat ...

Deshalb wird in Koikreisen auch zuerst der Filter mit "Füttern" im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes hochgefahren 

Beide Bakterien sind eng aneinander gekoppelt ... nur das Nitrosomonas eben erst zuerst nitrifizieren und das ist eben den Fischen nicht bekömmlich


----------



## Doppellhelix (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hi Digicat.

Du hast vollkommen Recht. Zuerst Nitrit, dann Nitrat.

Asche auf mein Haupt. Wie konnte mir das passieren? :

Aber die Kernaussage bleibt erhalten. Unter "Sauerstoffabschluß" wird das Nitrit zu Nitrat und anschließend in gasförmigen Stickstoff umgewandelt. Deshalb glaube ich immer noch nicht, daß er Nitrit in seinem Filter hat. Zumindest nicht in besorgniserregenden Mengen.

Gruß Helix


----------



## austriacarp (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Aqua0403 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Filter MUSS immer laufen, also aufjedenfall wenn du Fische drinne hast und wenn der Filter noch eine UVC Lampe hat, hat die UVC Lampe bereits nach 5 Tagen die Leuchtkraft verloren nach dem ganzen An- und Ausschalten.
> 
> Gruß Emre



Kann man so einen Schwachsinn auch begründen wäre wirklich Interessant. 
Ich habe einmal gelesen das man einen Filter nicht länger als 4 bis 5 Stunden abschalten soll ob das genau so stimmt will ich aber nicht behaupten aber ich handhabe es so und habe einen klaren Teich.


----------



## austriacarp (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



VolkerN schrieb:


> Was beispielsweise die UV angeht bietet die Fa. Soell ein System an das die UV-Lampe tageslichtabhaengig ein- und ausschaltet um die Naehrstoffzufuhr der Fadenalgen durch die von der UV liquidierten Schwebealgen / Kleinstlebewesen zu verringern ...und zwar zu der Tageszeit in der sich die Fadenalgen am staerksten entwickeln. Ein sicherlich interessanter Ansatz. Wobei ich mich frage ob man fuer diese Funktion nicht auch einen einfachen Daemmerungssensor vom Baumarkt oder Elektronikversender verwenden koennte
> 
> 
> .


Heißt das das es besser ist wenn sich die UVC erst bei Dämmerung einschaltet?


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Servus Helix

Zur Kern-Aussage ...



> Bakterien sind echt wichtig. Auch in nem Filter.



Besonders in einem Filter, im Teich befindet sich nur ein Bruchteil davon ...

Wie dein Nick schon verrät  ist die Besiedelungsfläche von __ Hel-X (Filtermedium des Biofilters) ein vielfaches der Folien- + Substratoberfläche.

Druckfilter sind schon in der Lage diese Fläche zur Verfügung zu stellen, aber dies nur für kleiner Teiche mit mäßigen Besatz ... können sie auch die Leistung bringen ... 

Koiteiche werden nicht umsonst meißt mit hervorragenden Grobabscheidern (Vließ- oder Trommelfilter) + Fließbettfiltern (Hel-X bewegt) und manchmal auch mit Festbettfiltern (Hel-x unbewegt) betrieben.
Für die Koi soll doch "gesundes Teichwasser" vorhanden sein.

Wenn jetzt der Filter über einen längeren Zeitraum abgeschaltet wird, stirbt eben auch ein Teil dieser Bakterien ab (nicht alle, schon klar). Der Filter kann daher beim neuerlichen "Anfahren" nicht gleich seine volle Leistung zu Verfügung stellen ... es dauert eine Weile bis diese Bakterien sich wieder ansiedeln, aber genau zu diesem Neu-Aufbau wird der Filter schon wieder abgeschaltet ...

Das kann auf Dauer dem Teichwasser nur Schaden, nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Besiedlungsdichte, sondern auch, weil in Schüben immer auch die abgestorbenen Bakterien dem Teichwasser zugeführt werden ... dies ist meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv.

Es entsteht mehr Schaden als nutzen.


----------



## Doppellhelix (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hihi,

ich glaube wir kommen in unserer Meinung nicht überein. Was aber auch nicht schlimm ist.

Wenn ich mir deine Anlage anschaue, dann hast du mit Sicherheit wesentlich mehr Ahnung von Filtertechnik und Gartenteiche als ich.

Was ich nur sagen möchte,

er hat ein Teichvolumen von 6000 Liter. Einen Druckfilter mit einem Inhalt von ca. 40 Liter.

Selbst wenn alle Bakterien absterben (und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß kaum welche absterben) so macht das nicht mal 1% an Volumen aus, was beim Neuanlauf des Filters in den Teich gespült wird. Wenn das den Teich auf Dauer umhaut, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Und Nitrit oder Nitrat wird er in den 40 Liter auch nicht haben.

Vllt ist es hier mal am besten: Learning bei doing. Einfach das Teil nachts ausgelassen und schauen, was passiert. Wenn es nicht hinhaut, kann man ihn doch wieder auf Dauerbetrieb stellen.

Gruß Helix

P.S.
Nochmal zum Vergleich zu Kläranlagen (wen es interessiert).
Wir haben bei einigen Häusern, die nicht an die Kanalisation angeschlossen sind, Kleinkläranlagen eingebaut. So genannte SBR Anlagen.
Die werden in einer alten 3 Kammergrube eingebaut. Und zwar in der großen Kammer der Grube. Die beiden kleineren Kammern werden als Absetzbecken (Vorklärung) benutzt. Die SBR Anlage holt sich intervallmäßig etwas Wasser aus der Vorklärung in die große Kammer. Belüftet das Wasser, lässt es ruhen, belüften, ruhen. Ca. 6 Stunden lang. Dann bleibt die Anlage 2 Stunden stehen. Der Klärschlamm setzt sich am Boden ab und das klare Wasser wird weggepumpt. Dann geht es wieder von vorne los.
Wir hatten bei einer Anlage mal 2 Wochen Stromausfall. Nachdem sie wieder in Betrieb ging, hatten wir direkt nach 8 Stunden astreines Wasser. Da ist nichts abgestorben oder so.
Ich glaube einfach, wir unterschätzen den "Selbsterhaltungstrieb" der Bakterie


----------



## kleeblatt11 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> was nun? gibt es doch Bakis im DF
> 
> was eine einfache Frage so auslösen kann von *kleeblatt*  ;-) :beten



Ich bin auch ganz erstaunt, wie viele sich an der Diskussion beteiligen





Digicat schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt der Filter über einen längeren Zeitraum abgeschaltet wird, stirbt eben auch ein Teil dieser Bakterien ab (nicht alle, schon klar). Der Filter kann daher beim neuerlichen "Anfahren" nicht gleich seine volle Leistung zu Verfügung stellen ... es dauert eine Weile bis diese Bakterien sich wieder ansiedeln, aber genau zu diesem Neu-Aufbau wird der Filter schon wieder abgeschaltet ...
> 
> Das kann auf Dauer dem Teichwasser nur Schaden, nicht nur wegen der fehlenden Besiedlungsdichte, sondern auch, weil in Schüben immer auch die abgestorbenen Bakterien dem Teichwasser zugeführt werden ... dies ist meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Es entsteht mehr Schaden als nutzen.



So werde ich es jetzt auch machen( 24/7)

danke an alle


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Servus Helix



> P.S.
> Nochmal zum Vergleich zu Kläranlagen (wen es interessiert).



Doch, doch ... mich interessiert es schon 

Ist schon erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Bakterien wieder erholen ...

Mich würde interessieren welches Filtermedium Ihr in den belüfteten Becken verwendet 
__ Hel-x lose oder in Stangen oder die neuen Mutag-Chips ...

Ich kenn so Kleinst-Kläranlagen nur bepflanzt ... Repo-Pflanzen vermögen einiges zu leisten .... und wenn es nur die Durchlässigkeit des Substrates zu gewährleisten ...


----------



## andreas1704 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Also ich habe einen Koiteich und mein Filter läuft von 08.00Uhr bis 22.00Uhr und das schon so lange wie ich hin habe. (2007)
Mein Wasser ist klar, die WW sind i.O. und den Fischis sowie __ Schildkröten geht es blendnd!


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Servus Andreas



> Mein Wasser ist klar, die WW sind i.O. und den Fischis sowie __ Schildkröten geht es blendnd!


Hmmm ... klar ist immer ein subjektives empfinden .... du schwimmst doch auch in deinem Teich 
Den Filter nicht rundumdieUhr laufen zu lassen würde ich mich nicht trauen 

Ps.: sind die Fotos in deinem Album vom Vorjahr


----------



## andreas1704 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Ja, die sind aus dem letzten Jahr. Das mit dem Baden war auch nur eine Ausnahme 
Zum Baden steht jetzt ein großer Pool zur Verfügung


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

OK ... wollte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten 

Gibt es einen Beweggrund warum du den Filter abschaltest ...


----------



## andreas1704 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Du bist mir nicht zu nahe getreten  Ganz einfach um die Kosten zu senken. Ich habe 3 Pumpen zu laufen + UV + Skimmer, da werde ich doch ein armer Mann. Das einzige was 24 Std. läuft ist mein Skimmer.
Wie gesagt habe ich das schon seit 2007 so, aber das war auch aus Unwissenheit und bei mir funktioniert es ja. Das muß bei kleineren Teichen/Filtern ja nicht so sein


----------



## koifischfan (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



> Das einzige was 24 Std. läuft ist mein Skimmer.


In meinen Augen ist es das Gerät, was nun wirklich nicht ununterbrochen laufen muß. Soviel Dreck gibt es doch garnicht.

Ich überlege schon, wie ich demnächst meinen Skimmer schalten werde. Vielleicht mit einem Treppenlichtautomat, bei Bedarf drücke ich einen Taster und er reinigt dann 15 Minuten. Oder aber mit einem programmierbaren Relais, oder doch nur ein einfacher Schalter?


----------



## TorstenR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hab meine Filterpumpe und Skimmer an der Haussteuerung und daher bequem vom Bett aus bedienbar bzw. die Programmierung/Filterlaufzeiten ändern


----------



## VolkerN (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



austriacarp schrieb:


> Heißt das das es besser ist wenn sich die UVC erst bei Dämmerung einschaltet?



Hallo Fredl,

so sind zumindestens die Erkenntnisse der Fa. Soell. Die Erlaeuterungen zu dem System kannst du aber am Besten auf deren Homepage entnehmen  ...es geht darum das die durch die UV abgetoeteten Algen moeglichst nicht zu der Zeit (als Naehrstoffe) in den Teich eingebracht werden sollen wenn die Entwicklung der Algen am Staerksten ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hallo,
mal ne# dumme Frage zum Skimmer: Wenn der abgeschaltet wird, dann geht doch der ganze Schmodder in den Teich, oder sammelt ihr ihn vorher leer?
Ein nicht durchströmter Filter geht in den "Anaerob-Modus", wie schon beschrieben. Nach dem Wiederanschalten werden dann die erwähnten "Faulgase" in den Teich geschleudert, wenn man kein nachgeschaltetes Becken vor dem eigentlichen Teichbecken hat .
So wie ich es verstanden habe:
Zuerst wird Nitrat zu Stickstoff von den Bakterien abgebaut, wenn kein gelöster Sauerstoff mehr vorhanden ist. Dadurch sinkt der pH. In der nächsten Welle wird das Sulfat als Sauerstoffquelle "angezapft", wobei Schwefelwasserstoff entsteht (stinkt nach faulen Eiern, und wird frei, weil pH gesunken). Parallel dazu werden viele Nährstoffe unter Methan- bzw. Kohlenwasserstoffentwicklung nur noch teilweise abgebaut, was einen "Ölfilm" geben kann.
Wie schnell das Ganze geht, hängt vom Filter und der Belastung ab, da wird wohl niemand konkrete Zeiten nennen können... :?.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich in einem Fischteich die Abschaltzeiten nicht zu lange halten, wenn das Wasser "unbehandelt" direkt wieder zurück läuft. Dazu habe ich hier einiges gelesen, ist also nicht meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## TorstenR (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Also mein SkimSwim hat ein Klappe die Rückläufe verhindert.


----------



## austriacarp (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Meiner auch.
@Volker: Danke


----------



## Kaje (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*



VolkerN schrieb:


> Hallo Fredl,
> 
> so sind zumindestens die Erkenntnisse der Fa. Soell. Die Erlaeuterungen zu dem System kannst du aber am Besten auf deren Homepage entnehmen  ...es geht darum das die durch die UV abgetoeteten Algen moeglichst nicht zu der Zeit (als Naehrstoffe) in den Teich eingebracht werden sollen wenn die Entwicklung der Algen am Staerksten ist.



Bleibt hier viell. noch zu erwähnen, dass mit jedem ein/ausschalten der UV Lampe, sich auch die Lebensdauer und UV Strahlenintensität der Lampe verringert.


----------



## maritim (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

hallo,

bin leider kein gebildeter mensch, das ich eine fundierte wissenschaftliche begründung abgeben kann, warum der biologische teil vom filter 24 laufen muss.

die gründe warum der biologische teil vom filter 24 stunden laufen muss wurden bereits schon genannt.

nun zu mir als praktiker:

mein biologischer teil vom filter läuft 24 stunden am tag über das komplette jahr durch.

in laufe der jahre hatte ich 4 x das pech, das wir stromausfälle von 6 bis 8 stunden hatten.:evil
als die biofilter wieder angelaufen sind, war das wasser im teich von den vielen abgestorben bakterien sofort milchig.
der nitrittest nach dem stromausfall war immer negativ aber spätestens nach 2 bis 3 tagen war nitrit im wasser, weil die biologie vom filter im eimer war.

das ist für mich der beweis, das der biologische teil vom filter 24 stunden am tag laufen muss.
darum brauche ich als praktiker keinen wissenschaftlichen beweis, das der biologische teile durchgehend laufen muss.


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Passt grad die Frage: Wie oft reinigt Ihr denn so Eure Pumpenkörbe?


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Hi,

ich reinige die gar nicht  

Hab keine Pumpenkörbe drum oder dran.


----------



## Nori (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Im Normalfall reinige ich während der Saison (Anfang April bis Ende Oktober) den Pumpenkorb nicht - es sei denn es wäre ein Nachlassen der Fördermenge festzustellen - dann würde ich nachschauen und bei der Gelegenheit Pumpe und Filterkorb abspritzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange lässt ihr euren Teichfilter laufen?*

Siehste ... dann lass ich die mal schön im "Loch"  ... Kommt ja genug raus.


----------



## GoldToki (25. Okt. 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,bin neu hier,heiße Thorsten,und habe mir ein Gartenteich(5500 Liter)mit Goldfische angelegt.Der ganze thread ist ja nun schon einige Jahre alt,aber das Thema mit den Bakterien ist ja immer noch aktuell.Daher nun eine Frage: Wenn ich die Pumpe 10 min pro Stunde laufen lasse,und das alle 24 h wiederhole,dürften die Bakterien ja nicht absterben, oder?Sie bekommen ja 10 min lang Sauerstoff durch das neu zugeführte Teichwasser,dann 50 min happihappi bei Stillstand,dann wieder erneut 10 min lang neues Teichwasser usw..Somit würde die Pumpe also insgesamt in 24h 4 Stunden laufen,nur nicht am Stück.Ich habe einen Druckfilter,der Teich befindet sich am Hang im Garten,220Volt sind nicht vorhanden,nur 12 Volt mit insgesamt 130 Ampere-Batterie und einer Solarplatte mit 350 Watt.Die Pumpe hat 13000 Liter Leistung pro Stunde,zieht 16 Ampere...Damit betreibe ich einen Wasserfall.Da ich mir den Strom einteilen muß,die Aktion mit den 10 min über eine Zeitschaltuhr und das das Absterben der Bakterien verhindert wird.Das müsste doch gehen,oder was meint Ihr?
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## siegbert (27. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Thorsten,

natürlich kannst du den Betrieb mit einer Schaltzeituhr regeln, ob es wirklich ratsam ist und in wieweit die Bakterien absterben kann ich dir so aber nicht sagen. Es hängt auch immer von den Gegebenheiten des Teiches ab. Das Hauptproblem im Winter sind ja die Temperaturen bzw. der Frost. Ich habe mich deshalb damals für eine Filteranlage aus Edelstahl entschieden, diese versuche ich solange wie möglich durchlaufen zulassen und schalte sie nur im Notfall aus. Gerade bei kleineren Teichen sollte man nicht zu früh abschalten. Ob die 50 Minuten zum gefrieren reichen hängt auch von den Leitungen ab. Ich würde es im Auge behalten.


----------



## GoldToki (27. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Siegbert,vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.Ich bin hier im Raum Stuttgart und wir haben die letzten 3 Winter sehr milde Temperaturen gehabt.Das ist natürlich keine Garantie.Die Pumpe ist ca. in 70 cm Tiefe. Maximale Tiefe des Teichs sind 1,6 m. Die Schläuche sind aus PVC Wellschlauch mit 40 mm Durchmesser,80 Prozent unterirdisch verlegt, der Rest oberhalb. Mit dem Frost habe ich nicht so riesige Bedenken, klar,man muß das mal nun beobachten und ganz genau im Auge behalten.Aber mir ging es nun mehr um das Thema Bakterien erhalten. Deshalb immer wieder jede Stunde 10 min.laufen lassen. Klar,eine perfekte Filterwirkung hat man, wenn man es konstant 24 Stunden laufen lässt, da machen aber meine Batterien nicht mit. Und nur Nachmittags 4 Stunden am Stück und sonst gar nicht, ist wohl auch eher kontraproduktiv den Bakterien gegenüber. Mit 10 min pro Stunde dauert der Filterungsprozess natürlich länger. Aber immerhin würden in den 10 min ca.2100 Liter durchlaufen, was mehr als ein Drittel der Teichmenge entspricht.... 
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Mushi (27. Okt. 2020)

Am Koiteich läuft der Filter möglichst immer.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Okt. 2020)

Nein, da mache ich nicht mit!


----------



## koile (28. Okt. 2020)

Auch bei mir ist der Filter über Winter aus,

und das über 20 Jahren, bis jetzt ohne 

negativen Erfahrungen. 

Aber in den letzten 2Jahren waren bei uns 

die Winter so warm , dass man nicht mehr 

weiss wo die Reise in den nächsten Jahren

hin geht.


----------



## Mushi (28. Okt. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Nein, da mache ich nicht mit!



366 Tage im Jahr






...zumindest manchmal.


----------



## ManfredR (29. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir lief der Filter den letzten Winter durch, das werde ich diesmal wegen der guten Erfahrungen wieder machen.
Im Frühjahr keine Startschwierigkeiten und das ganze Jahr über keine Algen und absolut klares Wasser, - warum auch immer!


----------



## ManfredR (29. Okt. 2020)

ManfredR schrieb:


> Bei mir lief der Filter den letzten Winter durch, das werde ich diesmal wegen der guten Erfahrungen wieder machen.
> Im Frühjahr keine Startschwierigkeiten und das ganze Jahr über keine Algen und absolut klares Wasser, - warum auch immer!



Ich möchte noch ergänzen:
Selbstverständlich müssen die örtlichen und sonstigen Voraussetzungen stimmen: Standort, Teichabdeckung, div. Isolierungen u.a. Zu- und Ablauf etc.


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir läuft der Filter auch das ganze Jahr.
Ebenso wird durchgefüttert.
Teich ist mit einer Schiebeabdeckung geschlossen und die Wassertemperatur geht nicht unter 8°.
Die 8° deswegen da ich den Wasserzulauf für meinen Trommler brauche und dies auch gleich mein WW ist.


----------

